# Need 2 For Grand Isle, LA



## CAPTAIN KEYSTONE (Jul 2, 2005)

I've have a canal cabin rented for Tuesday through Saturday. I have room for 2 available on my boat or bring your own and share the cabin (sleeps 12). Cost is around $400 (total trip) per person for 2 days of offshore fishing (everything included). Hopefully the weather will cooperate and let us fish at least 2 out of the three days.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

which dates?
thanks


----------



## CAPTAIN KEYSTONE (Jul 2, 2005)

3-18 through 3-21. Come back home Sat.


----------



## kennyrobinson (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey cap. keystone, i know i'm probably too late but if ya get this call me. i can be there on the 19th. 281-797-9686, kenny


----------

